# S&W SD40VE Firing Mechanism



## troyeterrebonne (4 mo ago)

Hello, I was wondering if you might have some advice for me.

When I shoot a round it loads a new round but when I click the trigger, nothing. Its not cocked. This happens on almost every shot.

If unloaded and rack the gun it fires every time, even when racking ½ way it still cocks the trigger. Tried 3 types of ammo name brand, same thing.

I’m guessing something to do with the fast racking when firing not locking the firing mechanism ? Any idea what to check or replace. Thanks so much!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would call Smith and Wesson. Honestly, you probably need to send it back to them. They should fix it with no problems.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

That's a problem that S&W needs to address ... call them and get details on proper return for warranty work .
Gary


----------

